# Sierra's blizzard warnings--holy ****!!



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone watching with interest the predictions for the Sierras? I've seen models predicting 100 mph wind gusts with anywhere from 6 to 10 FEET of snow :eek. Paul Yeager at Accuweather has a few interesting links. I just wanted to say good luck and be careful to anyone on here who operates in these areas. Please post pics when things settle down.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

6-10 feet we had that a couple of years ago,wasn't that big of a deal. The worst part was trying to find a place open for coffee. :realmad:


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...1.25&mapwidth=354&site=sto&map.x=219&map.y=96

Here is a link to one forecast. It doesnt sound like fun.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Holy Crap

If we had that forecast I would be renting at least two big loaders.
Be Careful

Jason


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

f-that

the most ive plowed was 48 inches, it was horrible, i though i was going to loose my buinsess....

the military was here, plow trucks ive never seen ect

we dint even make all that much money.

5-10 of soft fluffy snow, thats my favorite!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;477509 said:


> 6-10 feet we had that a couple of years ago,wasn't that big of a deal. The worst part was trying to find a place open for coffee. :realmad:


Except yours wasn't Sierra Cement.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Holy crap! Time to rent the biggest loader that's still available, stock up on diesel, and brew up a couple gallons of coffee! Sounds like that's gonna be a looooooong weekend!!!

To all who are out there, stay warm, be safe, and watch out for the #%^$# SUV drivers!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;477579 said:


> Except yours wasn't Sierra Cement.


You're right on here Mark. The Pacific moisture that comes in with these storms is just crazy. Years ago travelling for Sno-Way I got stuck in the Sierras (not a bad place to be stuck by the way) for a couple of days due to extremely heavy snows. Driving conditions were the worst I personally have ever seen. As I remember this was roughly a 3'-4' storm over a couple of days. I can't even imagine 6-10 feet 

To all of you in this area, stay safe.


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

One more detail. Certain areas should expect snowfall rates of 6 inches PER HOUR. Any of you have experience with that? The worst I've seen is 3 inches per hour for very intense bursts of 2 hours tops. And this is going to be heavy snow. Sorry to be just in awe, but damn this kind of weather will separate the men from the boys (or ladies from girls) wesport


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

could you send 4 inches of that over here?

Have fun, stay safe, and pay your shovelers well!


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Wait a second, this can't possibly happen. Haven't you all heard of Global Warming??LOL


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

I heard a report today on the weather channel predicting between 3-5 feet in the Mammoth mountain area of California. I thought they mis-spoke, and when I found out they didn't, I was in awe. Last year we got 15'' of wet snow during a storm in early December, coming down 1-3'' an hour. That was the toughest plow I can remember. Those guys in California, might be plowing 10'' five times. That's hard core.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.magnifeye.com/

Here is a link to some webcams in Truckee. Looks like the snow is coming down pretty good.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i click the link and IE shut down


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well toby got this aswell the instruction at 0x0277418e referenced memory at 0x02a6c878. the memory could not be read click on OK to terminate the program


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I just tried it again and it works for me. You end up opening the live cam with Windows Media Player. I was just watching a plow truck a second ago.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

had to use this link http://www.magnifeye.com/sacramento.shtml

nope it just shut me down closes the window everytime


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

StoneDevil;478470 said:


> had to use this link http://www.magnifeye.com/sacramento.shtml
> 
> nope it just shut me down closes the window everytime


Somebody else try this. I just checked it again and had no problem. Watched 6 CalTrans trucks running in tandem making a pass less than 3 minutes ago. If it's not working for anyone else I will pull the link.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats amazing. I would never want that much snow. Maybe 6-10 feet a YEAR would be nice. But not in one storm. I imagine plowing companies could go out of business in that. What happens what you can't plow the snow, and everyone with loaders are over booked and theres nothing you can do????

I don't think we've ever gotten that in New England. I could be wrong though.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

toby which cam were u watching


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

StoneDevil;478488 said:


> toby which cam were u watching


I was watching I-80 @ the Truckee Scales. Seems the snow has slowed some in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

here a link to all there cams http://video.dot.ca.gov/


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Both links worked for me.:waving:


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

the only cam i could get to work was the truckee scales....kingvale wouldnt open for some reason
sure isnt any where near the 10 feet they are calling for....maybe 2 at the most, at least at the cam location


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Some more Calf cams,
most of them look to be covered with snow.
http://sierrafire.cr.usgs.gov/swfrs/Pages/WebCam.html


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

California cams all on one page.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

customer: "Yeah, please wait until the storm is over. I can't afford to pay for multiple plowings per storm". LOL


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Or how about-
"Thanks for plowing the driveway guys, but I was wondering if you planned on coming back. The city plows just did the streets and there's now a pile 16 feet high in the mouth of the driveway"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Please don't put in on the front lawn!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Or "can you do a path to the bird feed in the tree" I love those requests from some customers.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

merrimacmill;478484 said:


> Thats amazing. I would never want that much snow. Maybe 6-10 feet a YEAR would be nice. But not in one storm. I imagine plowing companies could go out of business in that. What happens what you can't plow the snow, and everyone with loaders are over booked and theres nothing you can do????
> 
> I don't think we've ever gotten that in New England. I could be wrong though.


Blizzard of '78 were you around? Got between 3 and 4 feet over 2 days with many drifts to 12 feet...I didn't plow then but I had snowmobiles!! Gov. of Mass declared an emergency and shut the state down for a week...No work!! WooHoo!! Hightailed it up to VT for a week of the finest sledding I ever had..even the major highways were closed...I remember cruising up 93 with the sleds on a trailer and the Mass staties were stopping cars and citing them for being on the roads...he was busy and I scooted right by...see ya..!!! 
That's the biggest in recent history...


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I can see the storm clouds over the mountains to my west and to my southwest. What sucks is that the metro is only expecting 1-3 inches by monday....better than nothing.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Young Pup;479178 said:


> Or "can you do a path to the bird feed in the tree" I love those requests from some customers.


lmao i hope your joking


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Was watching the cam at the Truckee Scales last night. Lots of action on that stretch of road.A big snowblower came up under the sign there and shot the camera with powder.
Kinda wish I was therepayup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

StoneDevil;479453 said:


> lmao i hope your joking


Nope last year when we got all that ice and snow here. A little old lady wanted a path to the feeder. We had a snow blower off the truck, 2 stage and tried. it. I told her this is not going to work. If I could have got the truck in there no problem but she sure as heck woould have had a pile of grass in the spring time.:waving:


----------

